# Original Pentax K1000 manual, free to good home



## JeremyR (Jan 7, 2007)

Greetings,

I somehow came into possession of an original Pentax K1000 manual which appears to be in fine shape. I'm happy to send it anywhere in the US (via Media Mail) absolutely free. PM or E-mail me if interested. Thanks!

Cheers,
Jeremy


----------



## vcupryncess (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi there. I just signed up for this b/c I saw your message while I was looking for a manual online. I'm a broadcast journalism student at Virginia Commonwealth University. I've picked up a photojournalism class for fun and mom has given me her old Pentax K1000 cam. If you wouldn't mind I would greatly appreciate the manual simply b/c I don't know anything about the camera and my mom hardly remembers anything about =) Let me know what you think. Thanks! ~Erin


----------



## Rusty_Tripod (Jan 15, 2007)

My son is turning into a film photo geek. A Pentax K1000 would suit him well, and he would leave mine alone. (He is also a computer geek, but I leave his computer alone.)

Thanks,
 Rusty Tripod


----------



## scriptsong (Apr 2, 2013)

Dear Jeremy

I bought my Pentax K1000 on 2 April 1982. I still have my original warranty card but have mislaid the manual in a house move it seems. I simply cannot find it.

Are you still looking for a home for it? 

Kind regards ... Julie


----------



## timor (Apr 2, 2013)

You know Julie that you are responding to 6 year old thread started by the guy who since 2007 made just one post, this post.
Let me check my stash, maybe. In any case check your local add listings like a Craigslist, post in "wanted" etc. If you need it bad I can check my local listings, but I am in Toronto Ontario, which Melbourne You are in ?


----------

